# LAN Switch mit USB-Spannung betreiben



## Nexxos1412 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal ein altes USB Kabel genommen und umgelötet so das + und - vertauscht sind so habe ich dieselbe Belegung wie am LAN Switch Trafo.
Ich habe ihn angeschlossen es funktioniert auch, nun meine Frage auf dem Trafo steht 5V an 500ma ich habe gemessen es kommen aber 8V raus.Denkt ihr der USB slot ist stark genug von der Ampere her für den Switch (weil von der Spannung her klappts ja er geht an und alles.)



MFG,
Nico


----------



## Mexxim (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

Also WENN das läuft dann höchstens für einen sehr begrenzten Zeitraum...ich gebe dem ganzen maximal eine Woche, dann isses hinüber.

Aber jetzt mal im ernst-> Wozu?!

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

Ich denke, dass Tarfo keine Spannungsregler hat.

Nur einfache gleichrichter und Glättungskondensator ist drin.

deswegen erzeugt es bei Leerlauf hohe Spannung.
Bei last sinkt auf ca 5V.


----------



## dot (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

USB hat auch eine maximale Strombegrenzung von 0.5A. Von daher sollte das eigentlich funktionieren  Zur Not koennte man immer noch vom Netzteil eine 5V Leitung rausfuehren und nutzen, dann waerst du in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

@Mexxim:
Weswegen?

Wie schon gesagt ist die Leerlaufspannung immer höher als die Nennspannung, es gibt keine ideale Spannungsquelle mit einem Innenwiderstand von 0Ohm.

Das geht schon, wobei der Sinn fraglich ist (außer du willst dir Steckdosen/Netzteile sparen).


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

das ist doch ganz einfach, wenn die Ampere zu wenig ist,
fällt die Spannung unter Last zu sehr ab , 
  Volt  also Spannung sollte nahezu gleich sein , keine höhere Spannung nehmen,
5 oder 5.5 oder 6 Volt währe so die Grenze , wenn das Lan HUB mit 5 Volt angegeben ist.
ich bin mir  jetzt zwar nicht ganz sicher meine USB hat auch so um die 5.5 bis 6 Volt ?


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

8-10%? Das ist aber schon krass, das kommt davon wenn man nur Chinamüll kauft...
Mein Messgerät hat eine Genauigkeit von 0,05%, aber wieder zum Thema...

@amdintel:
An jeder unstabilisierten Spannungsquelle bricht aufgrund es Innenwiderstands die Spannung ein, selbst bei kleiner Last. An stabilisierten Quellen ist es nicht ganz so stark, da sind es höchstens 0,05V, mehr nicht (bei guten Reglern...).

Das Gerät wird schon nicht kaputt gehen, denn es wird wahrscheinlich noch intern geregelt sein.


----------



## dot (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

Also bei mir ist exakt 5.0xV am unbelasteten USB Anschluss.


----------



## amdintel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

am USB liegt aber eine s.g. Gleichspannung an  und keine 
 unstabilisierten Spannungsquelle  . im s.g. HUB ist dann noch ein mal
ein s,g, GleichRichter und Regel Transistor, der  das was von Stecker NT kommt stabilisiert ,
da kann man aber getrost auch eine  stabilisierte Spannung rauf eingeben, das ist egal


----------



## Friday (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*



dot schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist exakt 5.0xV am unbelasteten USB Anschluss.


Genau so muss das auch sein.

Wenn der HUB/Switch läuft, dann ist es doch gut - Ich nutze das in meinem Büro seit einem halben Jahr für einen 5-Port HUB ohne Schwierigkeiten.

Zwei mögliche Probleme:
- Der USB-Port steigt mit Überlast aus und ist dann vielleicht defekt
- Eine Stromschleife führt zu einem Überspannungsimpuls und schlachtet den USB-Port oder den HUB.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: LAN Switch mit USB Spannung Betreiben!!*

Wieviele Gleichrichter brauchst du für die Stabilisierung? 

Das geht über eine relativ umständliche Schaltung mit Transistoren, aber nicht einfach per Dioden. Das was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich die Siebung, die kommt hier aber nicht zum tragen. Diese Stabilisierung wird entweder durch Schaltungen im Schaltnetzteil des PCs erreicht oder durch einen Festspannungsregler wie z.B. den 4805er.

@dot:
Die USB Anschlüsse deines Mainboards sind auch stabilisiert, die Spannung sollte ziemlich ähnlich der der 5V Leitung deines Netzteils sein, vieleicht ein paar mV Abweichung, außer der Hersteller macht dann die 5V aus den 12V was nicht gerade effizient wäre.


----------

